# Need help changing fuse Aikiphoto N200!!!



## number3263 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi, 

I recently purchased an Aikiphoto N200 lighting kit from amazon.com and one of the first times I used it I blew the fuse.  I´ve searched all over but I have no idea how to change the fuse ... no manual came with the kit and there is no information online and the most I can see is by taking the entire light apart.

Does anyone have any experience with this lighting kit?

Thanks


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 14, 2009)

I canot help you as I do not own them nor have access to them to look.  Normally it should be pretty obvious where the fuse is, and accessible from the outside.  

That fuse issue does seem a popular issue with your setup... a google search found this:

Blown strobe fuses... - Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------



## KmH (Jun 14, 2009)

number3263 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently purchased an Aikiphoto N200 lighting kit from amazon.com and one of the first times I used it I blew the fuse. I´ve searched all over but I have no idea how to change the fuse ... no manual came with the kit and there is no information online and the most I can see is by taking the entire light apart.
> 
> ...


No manual came with the kit. 
Did it come with a warranty? Contact info?
Damm that link didn't say where the fuse was.


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 14, 2009)

No it did not, but it also did not say it was hidden, so I bet it is something obvious or easy to get to.  Fuses, in general, are never designed to be in difficult to reach places.


----------



## KmH (Jun 15, 2009)

Except older cars.


----------



## quentinvscales (Jul 23, 2011)

JerryPH said:


> I canot help you as I do not own them nor have access to them to look.  Normally it should be pretty obvious where the fuse is, and accessible from the outside.
> 
> That fuse issue does seem a popular issue with your setup... a google search found this:
> 
> Blown strobe fuses... - Canon Digital Photography Forums



****************************************************************************
Remove the power cord and you will notice the little words 5A FUSE.. you will need something like a small flat head to remove the fuse. Its stored in the top area of where the power cord goes and you have to pry it out with a flat head screw driver.
view the pic I've attached


----------

